
Spotify is now selling your information to advertisers - Jerry2
https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/21/spotify-is-now-selling-your-information-to-advertisers/
======
gant
Seems that only applies to users that don't have a paid plan.

Now they are paying with their data. What did they expect?

